# Need help with cut tail



## will1384 (Mar 28, 2007)

I took my dog outside last night and on our way back in, the outside door to our building slammed shut on his tail. It cut the very tip off. He was bleeding pretty good last night but I bandaged it up with some gauze and it stopped. I took the day off work today to watch him and make sure he doesn't chew it. Is there anything I can do to prevent it from getting an infection? Should I keep it wrapped or should I let it air out? Will Neosporin or something like that help it heal faster? It isn't dripping blood but there is blood on the tip. Should I just bring him to the vet? He seems to be acting normal right now but I am not sure how to handle this. All advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Take him to the Vet*

Make sure you keep it clean with peroxide, then take him to the vet *right away*.Just have the vet check it out to make sure its all right.Dont take any chances, its your baby.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yep take him to yhr vet, they may need to stitch is but clean it with peroxide (that ALWAYS helps) and some neosporian... i would keep it wrapped up until u take it to the vet just because dirt can get into it easily since its an open wound. but once it scabs ove u should let it air out


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

This is what vets are for


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Take to the vet and let them decide what is best for it.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I am going to sound like the bad person but don't go to the vet if there isn't any real blood, you can fix that at home. Keep it wrap for a day or two, don't use peroxide, use betadine and you will be fine, if it starts to bleed again, shave the hair back on the tail till you can see the cut and then push back together run surgical glue down it and the dog will be fine, the reason these dogs are more suspect to getting sick and not fighting these bacterial infections is because everyone runs to vet and then the vet will do the same thing and then probably give you amoxicillian or I hope not cephalexin as a anti botic preventive and then your dogs build an immunity to these medical helps because it puts a dollar in the pocket for them to drive a Mercedes or to pay for their kids trust fund. The Field guide to dogs is a great book, California's Jack new book for the general pet owners will address so many different issues if you have ability and the want to care for your own dogs. Please take this with a grain of salt, this is not because I am cheap, it is because I care more for my line of dogs and my interest in becoming the best possible person in these dogs. I am not a tight butt when it comes to my dogs or I wouldn't be getting a divorce with the majority of the fighting being a dog issue.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

clean it out shave the hair back and put nesoporion on it. if you have a problem with flys or nats put vasoline on it it keeps it moist helps it heal faster and keeps insects out of it. If it starts to look funny or does not look like its healing go to the vet


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i would have to agree with shawdowgames.. if u can try to deal with it urself fist, it will be good, u can also learn how to deal with it in case something like that happens again or u can help you friend instead of paying ur vet for a simple cut. if it was worse like half the tail was caught in the door then i would say u may need to go to ur vet, but if its the tip & he is acting normal, then he shoule be fine.. but keep an eye on it to make sure it dsent get infected..


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you smith and jescobar, I seem a little out there sometimes and I am no dog butcher who doesn't care but because I care so much I have spent the time and the money to understand the basics of care to provide for a canine. I provide my own shots instead of going to a vet, I provide my own preventive care instead of going to the vet and spend money on the best possible feed I can afford and sometimes can't afford where I eat peanut butter for a week while my dogs eat like kings and because I have this dedication to my dogs or now dog, dedication in my last name,dedication to my breeder, dedication to my heros, and honor the past is why I do this.


----------



## will1384 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I decided to clean it up and keep it wrap for a few days and it is doing better. Now that a few days have gone by I think I know what happened. It looks like it caught maybe an inch of his tail and when he ran it must have scrapped it and cut the tip off. It is starting to scab but some of it still looks red. I think he will be all right. I still clean it with peroxide and sometimes just anti-bacterial soap and water. I don't think it is bothering him much. He lets me grab it and wipe it down like if it wasn't hurt. The same night it happened my neighbor came over to help us clean it and wrap it up and he started wagging which caused blood to splatter everywhere. That right there told me that it probably wasn't as bad as it looked. Once again thanks for all the advice:thumbsup:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Any sign of puss or swelling you should take him to the vet for a dose of antibiotics. Other than that, keep up the good work. Keep us posted on how he is healing. Poor guy!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

shadowgames said:


> I am going to sound like the bad person but don't go to the vet if there isn't any real blood, you can fix that at home. Keep it wrap for a day or two, don't use peroxide, use betadine and you will be fine, if it starts to bleed again, shave the hair back on the tail till you can see the cut and then push back together run surgical glue down it and the dog will be fine, the reason these dogs are more suspect to getting sick and not fighting these bacterial infections is because everyone runs to vet and then the vet will do the same thing and then probably give you amoxicillian or I hope not cephalexin as a anti botic preventive and then your dogs build an immunity to these medical helps because it puts a dollar in the pocket for them to drive a Mercedes or to pay for their kids trust fund. The Field guide to dogs is a great book, California's Jack new book for the general pet owners will address so many different issues if you have ability and the want to care for your own dogs. Please take this with a grain of salt, this is not because I am cheap, it is because I care more for my line of dogs and my interest in becoming the best possible person in these dogs. I am not a tight butt when it comes to my dogs or I wouldn't be getting a divorce with the majority of the fighting being a dog issue.


i agree completely with the home treatment. if you know first aid do it because its the same thing the vet is going to do and charge you alot for something you can do at home. if you are staying ontop of the cleaning then you really shouldnt need the antiboitics. i personally dont like running to antibotics that often.

good post shadowgames


----------

